# pregunta sobre conexionado de previo



## arknee (May 1, 2010)

Saludos, estoy armando un amplificador para el cantante de mi grupo.

el ampli esta compuesto por un previo que saque de esta pagina:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm

un amplificador stereo de 100 watios que compre por ebay, al cual le he puenteado los canales para que sea mono.
y un cono que compre por ebay.

mi duda es sobre como conectar el previo a la fuente, al detector de pico que viene en la pagina tambien, y finalmente al amplificador.

he adjuntado una imagen en la que he puesto lo que pienso yo que es lo correcto, si podeis echarle un ojo y corregirme os lo agradeceria.

un saludo!!


----------



## arknee (May 3, 2010)

nadie me puede ayudar??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2010)

Vamos por partes. (FRANKESTEIN)

Lo de la izquierda es un transformador de solo alterna o una fuente?, porque el detector de picos funciona con continua y tenés que cambiarle la alimentación a la pata derecha del 7812 (la de arriba en el dibujo).

Saludos !

EDITO: 

Segundo : La salida de señal es la pata izquierda (la de la resistencia de 39) la de la derecha es masa , ahí hiciste lio !


----------



## capitanp (May 3, 2010)

Vamos por partes. (FRANKESTEIN)


No "Jack the ripper"


----------



## Cacho (May 3, 2010)

arknee dijo:


> nadie me puede ayudar??



Normas de Participación



> *2.7* Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.




Consideralo una advertencia.


----------



## arknee (May 4, 2010)

Es un transformador de alterna.

Muchas gracias, lo corrijo enseguida. Lo demas esta correcto??? 

Al administrador, y si nadie me contesta que hago? espero hasta que tenga que volver a poner otra vez el mensaje entero? y que no parezca que estoy rechistando, pido consejo sobre que hacer en estos casos.

saludos y gracias!!

pd. adjunto una imagen con las correciones


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2010)

arknee dijo:


> .....Al administrador, y si nadie me contesta que hago? espero


En efecto, esperas.


> .....hasta que tenga que volver a poner otra vez el mensaje entero?


Si publicas nuevamente todo el mensaje estas infringiendo la Norma 2.4 y el mensaje se elimina.

Cuando te inscribiste en el Foro se supone que aceptaste cumplir con las *Normas de participación*


----------



## arknee (May 4, 2010)

Oido cocina, despues de amonestar es bueno decir que se deberia haber hecho, en este caso es esperar. gracias, lo tendre en cuenta para el futuro.


----------



## arknee (May 6, 2010)

saludos, tengo una duda bastante hermosa,
el detector de pico se conecta en serie o en paralelo??
y respecto al XLR, alguien me puede decir para que sirven los dos positivos del previo? uno es el phantom? tengo que conectarlos a la misma patilla del XLR con un conmutador?

saludos y gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Ahí te hice la corrección de la salida y de la alimentación del peak.

Saludos !


----------



## crimson (May 6, 2010)

Hola amigos, aclaro un poco lo de la ficha canon  de entrada. La unión de las dos resistencias de 6K8, marcada con un "+" es la alimentación phantom. Si van a usar un micrófono de este tipo, hay que conectar ahí los +48V de este tipo de micrófonos. En webelectronica hay un artículo que lo explica. Para micrófonos dinámicos (tipo Shure SM58) no hace falta. Luego hay dos entradas, una marcada + que va a la pata 2 de la canon y una entrada - que va a la pata 3. La pata 1 va a la masa de la plaqueta del preamplificador y el cuerpo de la ficha canon va al chassis metálico. Dejo un dibujo. El preamplificador funciona perfectamente, ya armé un par. Saludos C


----------



## arknee (May 7, 2010)

muchas gracias por las respuestas, 

DOSMETROS podrias usar otro color para corregir el esquema, me hago un poco de lio jeje, muchas gracias x molestarte en dibujarlo.

crimson, muchisimas gracias, tenia serias dudas sobre el XLR ya que de siempre las guitarra llevan un jack coaxial normal y corriente, y nunca habia trasteado con XLR.
respesto al phantom no me ha quedado claro si el previo saca de ahi los +48v o si tengo que ponerle otra fuente a parte. 
y en el caso de que el microfono fuese phantom si tengo que cambiar el + al de phantom, o como preguntaba activar una fuente de +48 que vaya a esa patilla y con eso funcionaria. muchas gracias *POR* el dibujo tambien.

luego tengo otras dos ultimas preguntas: 

el amplificador consta de amplificador y previo, conecto las fuentes de ambos al mismo cable de enchufe?

donde le pondria un potenciomatro de volumen??? me parece basico

saludos y muchisimas gracias, nos habeis salvado el c****o a mi y a mi grupo, no hay pasta para comprar un ampli de voz asi que no nos queda mas remedio que fabricarlo.


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2010)

Hola arknee, con respecto a los +48V si vas a usar un phantom te conviene hacer una fuentecita aparte, para nomodificar la del preamplificador. Con un transformador pequeño, de 300mA ya te alcanza. Te mando el  dibujo. Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2010)

¿Que no entendés? Es tu mismo dibujo corregido .

Ver el archivo adjunto 33123

La entrada del Peak (ánodo del díodo 1N4148) y las entradas puenteadas del amplificador de potencia van a la salida izquierda del pre (resistencia de 39 ohm).

La masa del amplificador (conector central verde) y la masa del Peak van a la salida derecha (que es masa)

Y la alimentación de 12 Vdc del Peak está tomada de la salida del 7812 , o sea su patita derecha (la que está arriba en la foto)

ME NIEGO ROTUNDAMENTE A HACERLE PHOTOSHOP 

Saludos y suerte con el ampli !


----------



## arknee (May 8, 2010)

crimson, muchisimas gracias por la fuente phantom, habia pensado dejarla para cuando fuese imprescindible, pero ya que la has puesto la montare tambien, la enchufo directamente al mismo trafo de 12-0-12v 300ma que uso xa alimentar el previo, no?

DOSMETROS, perdona por la confusion, pensaba que habias corregido encima de lo que yo hice, por que como el xlr no lo cambiaste. pero claro, si ya me lo habian corregido era tonteria. pues muchas gracias, no, no hace falta photoshop jajaja, yo lo hice con paint, no voi a pedir mas

pues millones de gracias a todos, creo que con todo lo que me habeis ayudado ya puedo acabarlo sin problemas.

gracias de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí te hice la corrección de la salida y de la alimentación del peak.
> 
> Saludos !


 
Claro, por eso te puse que te arreglaba *lo del peak y la salida* , con el micrófono no me metí porque desconozco la norma de conecciones del XLR 

Esperamos fotos del ya terminado y tus comentarios del funcionamiento.

Quizás habría que ponerle dos resistencias de 1k o 5k desde la salida (resistencia de 39 ohms) hasta cada entrada (contactos exteriores de la bornera verde de la foto) en vez de ponerlas "en paralelo puenteadas" . . . cuestión de probar 

Saludos !


----------



## arknee (May 8, 2010)

pues me falta un trafo y la caja, en cuanto los tenga subo unas fotos.

no entiendo lo que dices de las resistencias, te refieres a cambiar las que hay en el detector de pico? o añadir otras?

por cierto, alguien sabe como le puedo poner un potenciometro que haga de volumen??? por que de momento tengo un microfono bastante malo con interruptor de encendido y apagado, pero cuando lo cambie por otro mejor que no tenga no se como voy a hacer para no quedar sordo jaja.

saludos!! y muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda, no podria haberlo hecho sin ella y me habria tenido que gastar un minimo de 500 euros para que el cantante pudiese desgañitarse jaja


----------



## crimson (May 9, 2010)

Hola arknee, con respecto a la fuente phantom te conviene un transformador aparte, porque tiene un conexionado distinto al del pre, por otra parte, si no vas a usar micrófonos de condensador, ni te molestes en armarla. Te dejo un dibujo para conectar un potenciómetro de volumen. Saludos C


----------



## arknee (May 9, 2010)

crimson, muchas gracias, no creo que monte el phantom, quizas mas adelante.

el potenciometro de cuanto deberia ser? no se de cuanto es la salida del previo.
no seria mejor poner el potenciometro en la salida del ampli??

saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2010)

*Arknee* , el potenciómetro de volumen iría entre la salida del pre y la entrada del amplificador de potencia, necesitamos algunos datos del amplificador , subi lo que tengas , plano , etc 

Saludos !


----------



## arknee (May 10, 2010)

no tengo plano del ampli, pero vienen a ser dos TDA7294, es estereo, son 100w por canal, pero los voy a puentear para que sea mono, creo que asi seria de 200w pero no lo tengo muy claro, con 100w me sobra.

consume 25vca

tiene salida derecha e izquierda y sus dos masas, y luego entradas derecha e izquierda y una sola masa para ambas.

no se que mas contaros.

saludos y muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda, que ya debo parecer un pesao


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2010)

No hay problemas , le ponés voluntad !

Aunque poco entiendas te dejo el link del TDA7294 datasheet y te recomiendo que lo vayas mirando, además de :

Amplificador con TDA7294 
Amplificador para guitarra con TDA7294 
Amplificador Con TDA7294 + PCB 
amplificador tda7294 para sub woofer 

Posteanos foto con buena definición de la plaqueta , en lo particular yo no la puentearía, ya que puenteada entrega un máximo de 170 Watts a +35 -35 y con 16 ohms. Yo las trabajaría independientes cada una con su parlante, su llave de encendido y sus fusibles, de manera que si tuvieran problemas con una , el cantante no se quede mudo .

Saludos !


----------



## arknee (May 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS cuando vuelva de clase hago una foto y pongo los valores de los componentes para subirla.

Podria usar el amplificador como un dos canales añadiendole otro previo para el otro canal? en ese caso hare otro canal pero para jack, para una guitarra o un teclado.

por cierto, un amigo me dijo que seria recomendable ponerle disipador tambien al previo en los transistores, que opinais? en el ampli calcule el disipador siguiendo el tutorial que hay en este foro y ya los tengo. ademas le voy a añadir un ventilador de una fuente de pc al conjunto sacando la electricidad del mismo sitio que la del detector de picos.

y respecto a encender cada uno por separado iba a usar el conector para cable de una fuente de pc y su interruptor para encenderlo todo a la vez.

saludos


----------



## arknee (May 11, 2010)

Este es el ampli, 
la entrada de corriente esta a la izquierda pero no sale, es de 26-0-26 vac, pero en la pagina donde lo compre ponia que se podia alimentar con 25-0-25, supongo que dara lo mismo alimentarlo con 24-0-24, no? que es el transformador mas cercano que he encontrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2010)

arknee dijo:


> . . . Podria usar el amplificador como un dos canales añadiendole otro previo para el otro canal? en ese caso hare otro canal pero para jack, para una guitarra o un teclado.


 
Fijate que: voces, guitarra , bajo y teclado llevan todos distintos previos. Podrias ponerle mas de un previo al otro para elegir.



arknee dijo:


> . por cierto, un amigo me dijo que seria recomendable ponerle disipador tambien al previo en los transistores, que opinais? en el ampli calcule el disipador siguiendo el tutorial que hay en este foro y ya los tengo. ademas le voy a añadir un ventilador de una fuente de pc al conjunto sacando la electricidad del mismo sitio que la del detector de picos.


 
A los excitadores de los de potencia podría ser, habría que tocarlos funcionando.

fotos gian.rar  jeje ------->   #_*258*_ 

Fijate que el ventilador ahí no agregue ruidos.



arknee dijo:


> Este es el ampli, la entrada de corriente esta a la izquierda pero no sale, es de 26-0-26 vac, pero en la pagina donde lo compre ponia que se podia alimentar con 25-0-25, supongo que dara lo mismo alimentarlo con 24-0-24, no? que es el transformador mas cercano que he encontrado.


 
Si, te va a bajar un poquitito la potencia , poca cosa.

Saludos !


----------



## arknee (May 11, 2010)

pues de momento ya se todo lo que necesitaba, mañana montare todo en una tabla hasta que tenga la caja, y hare unas fotos para el foro.

muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda que me habeis prestado, dedicare la maqueta al foro jajaja, saludos!!

pd. mas o menos de cuanto pongo el potenciometro de volumen??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2010)

2 2 K log


----------



## arknee (May 12, 2010)

Esta es una foto del previo y el transformador, pero aun estan separados, ya que el transformador pesa mucho y si lo sueldo ya se acabaran rompiendo los cables de moverlo hasta que tenga una caja.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2010)

OK , seguramente sin gabinete el pre tenga zumbido , cuando lo armes no le des masa al circuito en varios puntos sino en uno solo, hay un post de puesta en marche de equipos y otro que habla de masa en estrella , leelos.

Saludos .


----------



## arknee (May 12, 2010)

ok, les echare un ojo mañana, que ya me voy a dormir jeje.

un saludo y gracias!


----------

